

Ask HN: Why are there no Slideshare competitors - petervandijck

Slideshare is great, and from the start provided clear value (youtube for powerpoints). So why are there no Slideshare competitors (where there were heaps of Youtube competitors)?
======
AutomatedTester
Slideshare is ok but I love using Prezi(<http://www.prezi.com>) for my
presentations now. It allows me to make presentations that are really
interesting and that keep people engaged. Since my audience tends to be
developers/testers this can be difficult but having things move around without
be "Death-by-powerpoint" movement its a winner!

------
sidmitra
I've always thought of scribd as something similar to slideshare There are
various publishing platforms like scribd, eg Issuu. Also,
[http://superuser.com/questions/81741/alternative-to-
slidesha...](http://superuser.com/questions/81741/alternative-to-slideshare-
net)

